# West Norfolk Bridge



## P-Town Pole Bend (Aug 12, 2012)

Was able to get out for the first time in about 4wks due to knee problems. Fished from shore on both sides of the West Norfolk Bridge for about 30 mins. Didn't catch but couldn't get over how clear the water was. Sure was nice to get out and the weather was perfect. I was using a fairly heavy lure trying to cast out as far as I could and kept snagging grass and bouncing off the bottom. Think I may try again tomorrow and use something different. I would think that at least schooling specks would travel through this area!


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

P-town there out there I don't know where your fishing at but it is kind hard to get to them from shore.I've been fishing from the yak and been doing pretty good.I've been using lead head with the green or white 4 in.glup and doing very well.I start out under the bridge and work over to vulcan rock then over to the slag pile.not sure if this helps but they are there.let me know how you do.


----------



## P-Town Pole Bend (Aug 12, 2012)

moby, Have a few questions. I used to work at Va Chemical(BASF) is the slag pile you are talking about the jetty from there that runs out to the degaussing station? While working there I've seen some nice pups caught. I may rent a boat from Culpeppers. My other question is have you ever fished the cove/creek next to Culpeppers that has the sunken barges and pilings? Always thought that looked like an excellent spot at high tide.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I've seen people wade all the way out to the bridge so it's not that deep. It would be tough to use lures that shallow. Probably go with bait for fishing that area from shore.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

P-Town Pole Bend said:


> moby, Have a few questions. I used to work at Va Chemical(BASF) is the slag pile you are talking about the jetty from there that runs out to the degaussing station? While working there I've seen some nice pups caught. I may rent a boat from Culpeppers. My other question is have you ever fished the cove/creek next to Culpeppers that has the sunken barges and pilings? Always thought that looked like an excellent spot at high tide.


Yes, thats the slag pile. 
The sunken barge spot can be good at high tide. At low tide the barge is pretty much exposed, so high tide it is. There are TONS of snags in that area so bring some tackle. Also there is huge oyster reef in the area. They built it years ago, they parked a barge there and unloaded tons of shells. I believe there is sign marking the reef. There have been plenty of Trout and Puppy Drum around there. I dont know where the Rockfish are. Have not caught one yet. :beer:


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

hey p-town mapp is right on all points. the water under the bridge (on the portnorfolk side) is about 3 ft. at a reg. high tide but after you get under and pass the bridge like your walking out it takes a drop to about 5 or 6 ft. then there's a sand bar on the back of the sand bar that will be your new hot spot.I'm NOT tell you to take off walking out in the river because I don't know how old you are or if you can swim but if you do you have got to be careful what I have told you is what I know but there are holes to fall into or trip.Look I'm not saying to do anything you shouldn't do but there are way's to the slag pile by walking I'm just saying.Hey Mapp I've got 3 rockfish at the pile in side the hook if you know what I mean.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If you are looking to fish the oyster pile or any other snaggy structure try using some topwater or ssupending lures they will work as well.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fishman said:


> If you are looking to fish the oyster pile or any other snaggy structure try using some topwater or ssupending lures they will work as well.


X2 Top waters baits could be deadly at dusk or dawn. :beer:


----------



## moby dick (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey map you got any stripers yet around the pile.I know cullpepper's tournament was last weekend.I haven't heard how that went.the wind is keeping me off the water the last couple day's.I think it's time to say the hell with it and go wind or not.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

At least ya got out. Hows that knee comin along?


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

moby dick said:


> Hey map you got any stripers yet around the pile.I know cullpepper's tournament was last weekend.I haven't heard how that went.the wind is keeping me off the water the last couple day's.I think it's time to say the hell with it and go wind or not.


Yeah this wind just wont stop. Friday and Sunday look good for the wind laying out, but that can always change in a minute. I have not fished since last weekend and caught a few trout. My buddies fished friday night in the wind and caught some fish. They said it was cold and blowing. They were west of the pile. :beer:


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Can anyone post some info or a map on how to get shore access to the West Norfolk Bridge? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

If you're kayak fishing you can park on the road and launch at the end of Mt. Vernon on the P-Town side. The bridge is too far from the shore to ideally cast lures. On the other side of the bridge you can get right next to the bridge, however, it is private property so no luck there.


----------

